# Victorians in a planted 29?



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

I've entertained the idea of setting up a 20g long with Tang shelldwellers and a planted 29 with victorians in my room with the 55g malawi - is this a pipe dream because there isn't a Victorian species who fits the bill, or is there a good candidate? I'd be okay with a 1-fish tank *provided* said fish wouldn't be miserable in a solitary tank.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently got a male ruby-green with four females for my 30 gallon. I got them directly from the breeder, who said my set-up was just fine for them. Caveat -- it's not a planted tank. Vics are vegetarian, so I'm sure how plants would fare. BTW, I'm very happy with the ruby greens. The boy is very pretty, the girls are cute and he is not mean to them at all . . .


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi as said before ruby green would be a good candidate , one male and several females will just be fine.
xris


----------

